# Help! Vivitar Slide Printer



## soper360 (Nov 23, 2006)

Hello all!  I'm new here on this forum and I am going crazy over this used Vivitar slide printer that I just got. I feel like the biggest idiot, but this thing didn't come with a user guide and I cannot for the life of figure out how to load the dang thing.  Am I missing something or what??  I can't fina manual anywhere online, even if I wanted to buy one...what it up??  Can someone help me out??  Thanks!!!!!


----------



## terri (Nov 23, 2006)

I'll try to lend a hand here, though my experience is with a Daylab. 

You aren't specifying what part you're having trouble with. Is the film loading all right for you? I believe the film holders on the Vivitars are located on the top of the unit. They only take 669 film packs, so you'll have to do that by eye. Just handle the film pack carefully, by the edges, and perhaps slide it in at an angle. (You'll know you've done it correctly if the white pull tabs are showing.) Also there will be a dark slide, a piece of black paper, that you'll have to pull out first. 

You should be able to just set your slide in a square holding area, should be easy to see. I'm going to guess it's shiny side up, emulsion side down. Then just look through onto the viewing screen below, and you should see your slide, and you should be able to move the image around to compose it. 

You'll have to play with a few prints until you figure out your exposure settings. It will all depend on the density of each slide, of course, and there is an unavoidable learning curve with slide printers, so let yourself burn up a film pack or two while you figure it out. 

Then it's just a question of making sure your slide is mounted correctly and pressing the button to expose the Polaroid film. 

I'd have to consult one of my manuals for more Vivitar specifics, and if you don't have any kind of book on image transfers or emulsion lifts, I would suggest you get one for really specific info. Google the names of Kathleen Carr and Theresa Airey. Their books have been out for some time and some of the info is dated, but then, so is the Vivitar printer, so the information is still valid as far as that goes.  

Good luck with it! If you enjoy the process, you might eventually upgrade to a Daylab slide printer. They are more versatile (but more expensive!) so it will all depend on how into it you are.  Have fun.


----------

